# Pricing



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*pricing*

Tell him you will only do the job if you rip the whole lot out and start again, i would never take on someone elses work let alone work done by a plasterer not an electrician.
You cant see what hes done in the walls and under floors.
3.5 K for rewire realistic price.
£20.00 an hour not unreasonable for day works.
If he wont do it walk away you dont need that sort of work.


----------



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

I totally agree its just that I need the money and the client is poor

I should have just stayed with the original quote around what you stated but I felt sorry for him as he's running off extension cords and he's my mates dad

I can rewire the house minus the kitchen because its not finished yet in two days I'll say a grand and bite the bullet :no: I know I'm an idiot


----------

